# Want to Start a Small SW Setup



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I am really interested in starting a SW tank. I have been looking over everything, I want to make sure I know most of the things to maintain a good setup. I want to buy a 12G Nano Cube, and have mainly a FOWLR, but I want to add a few corals.

Could someone give me a rundown on what I should buy for this, maintence-wise? I have a very good LFS store that specializes in SW, so the LR, LS, Inverts, CUC, Corals and possible fish is all taken care of. I just need to know what things I need to buy (Skimmers, refuigium, powerhead, etc)

I plan on buying most of the stuff from Dr. Foster and Smith (the website) if I can't find it at my LFS.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Yo Cody, what's up,

Your idea to maintain a FOWLR tank will quickly progress towards reefing, the lights stock in the NC units can support some very attractive, easy coral provided the conditions are within tolerable levels.

I would consider the purchase of a powerhead, all-in-one tanks generally don't generate the water current needed from the lone powerhead. You can purchase the well-suited Koralia Nano made by Hydor.

You can set up a refugium in the rear compartment(s) for a healthier, more stable solution to water filtration. You can put large chunks of LR and after the tank cycles, chaeto.

Imo, you don't need to set up a protein skimmer if you're good with water changes. Others will say it's essential but I never used one, and most people with the smaller all in one sizes can't anyway without really modifying the tank. Just keep the water changes solid and you will be fine.

You know, for the price you will end up paying retail for this thing, you can probably easily set up a better 15g with stronger lights.

Good luck.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks. I saw the Nano Powerhead you mentioned on DFAS. 

I will probably buy 10-20lbs of LR.

What is your input on anenomes? I am really interested in buying some sort of clown, but I hope it would be enough space. I would buy a Emerald Crab, some hermits, a shrimp or two, and snails for a CUC.

I know clowns can live without an anenome, but it is interesting watching them "bond" with it.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, here is the stuff I want to buy.

Powerhead:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4585+15955&pcatid=15955

Protein Skimmer if needed:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4392+14676&pcatid=14676

And I have absolutley no idea what kind of sump I should get. Help there please?

Oh, I am thinking about buying this handbok too:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...+matchallpartial&Ntk=All&N=2004&Ntt=nano&Np=1


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I have been told I can buy a 24 Gallon NC with a stand instead of a 12. So I take it this opens up a little more.

I still have a lot of questions. :roll:

I plan on buying around 30lbs of LR and LS. I would like to add a shrimp or two, GEC, snails, hermits, two gobies of some sort, and one or two clowns. If I get a sump, I would build a shelf in the stand, and put it on the top shelf.

The thing is, I honestly do not know what a sump is.  I know you can use it to hide heaters, chillers, protein skimmers, etc, and I think it is used as a filter system. If I can't figure out how to set it up underneath the system, I will buy some sort of hang on sump. How does this one look?:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3618&pcatid=3618

I have decided on doing a reef insted of FOWLR now. 

My plans for the fish would is 1 Clown, 2 Fire gobys, and possible 1 watchman goby.

Edit: Could I put in in a Clown with 2 Fire Gobys n a 12G Nano? Or possibly a 14G Biocube? That would save me some money and space, but I need it to be good for the fish.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Okay, a sump refers to another tank or separate area of the tank that processes water. It is filtered here. It is also referred to as a refugium, because it is a refuge for macroalgaes and beneficial pod colonies which contribute to nutrient stability. 

I've mentioned it earlier, but the nanocube units have compartments in the rear that can be turned into a refugium. There are three zones outside the false wall within the tank which is on display. The rear compartments look like this:









The chamber in the middle that has the green glow to it is the refugium. The chamber to the right is the intake chamber, the one on the left is the output, a dead zone with very low flow. These are the rears of most AIO units. You don't need to build a separate sump, although it would filter the water way better.

Separate sumps use intake and return pumps to work, I have never used these, unfortunately.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the info. That might be able to save me some money.

I plan on buying:

-24G Nano Tak w/ Stand
-Fission Nano Skimmer
-Nano Powerhead
-Instant Ocean Salt Mix
-Reef Crystals Mix (Don't know if I need that)
-Aquafuge Hang-On Sump (If needed)
-Some sort of test kit
-Live stuff.

If I decided to get a 12G, would I be able to fit an Occleraris Clown with 2 Fire gobies, or would I need a 24 to do that?

Plans for animals:
Inverts:
-Skunk Cleaner Shrimp
-Pistol Shrimp (Maybe)
-Blue Tuxedo Urchin (Maybe)
-GEC
-Snails/Hermits
-Anenome (Maybe)

Fish:
-1 Occeleraris Clown
-2 Fire Gobies
-1 Yellow Watchman Goby (Maybe, and it would be in the 24)

I know most people saying buying LR online sucks, but I am thinking about buying a LR pack from DFS that is meant for Nano cubes. The revies seem good too. And for a 16lb pack, it is 70 bucks, which beats my LFS which sells LR for 10 bucks a pound.

So, how does everything look so far? Am I on the right path?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I have been looking over some different kinds of fish, but I don't know if all of the set-ups could work. Here is what I was thiking:

Option1:
-1 Orange Ocellaris Clown 
-3 Yellow Tailed Damsels
-1 Bicolor Pseudochromis

Option2:
-2 Ocellaris Clowns (1 Orange, 1 Black or 2 Orange)
-3 Yellow Tailed Damsels

Option3:
-2 Ocellaris Clown (1 Orange, 1 Black or 2 Orange)
-1 Fire/Flame (Purple) Goby
-1 Watchman Goby

Option4:
-1 Orange Ocellaris Clown 
-3 Yellow Tailed Damsels
-1 Watchman Goby

I almost have enough money saved up for the 24 Gallon Nano Cube with the stand. I am about $25 away.  

I plan on buying the Tank first (because I don't know how long a sale my LFS will last), then buy all of the other "parts." I will save up about $150 for the LR and LS once I buy all the needed parts.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

i know its down to the single fish personality but i have heard that yellow tail damsel`s are actually quite big bullies. On most websites it writes : the least aggressive of the damsels. What most websites miss is : its still damn aggressive.

Even at the LFS where they tend to mix fishstocks they put these fish solo or with something that wont get bullied around, like a tomato clown.

So either way for me its option 3 

Edit: as for overstock. i really cant say i`ll be able to help you there


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Yea, I thought about it and decided to take the Damsels out.

I really want at least 1 Ocellaris Clown, and I am thiking about having 1 orange and 1 black.


----------



## Andrewprime1 (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know if you are still thinking of this but don't add two fire gobies in the same tank. They are highly intolerant.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

You sound like me i'm going to get a 12g now a 20g soon enough your gonna end up with a 60g like me  (i haven't gotten mine set up though :roll: ) Sounds good so far. You don't necesarily need a skimmer if you do water changes regularily.


----------

